# Train a 6 year old dog?



## arrowslinger (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a lab that is 6 years old. My other dog I hunted with had to be put down. The 6 year old lab is gun shy and doens't seem to have a lot of drive. Is it possible to train a 6 year old gun shy dog? Wife won't let me get another one right now.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Look above there is a sticky "Preventing and curing gun shyness"

Won't be easy but it possibly could be done.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If the dog doesnt have a strong retrieving desire or a strong prey drive then no its going to be nearly impossible.

I dont tell my wife what to do, and shes doesn't tell me. Just saying...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> I dont tell my wife what to do, and shes doesn't tell me. Just saying...


I wanted to right that but didn't.........


----------

